# Anyone looking for a Team Sc in Domo Farm livery??



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

I found on e hanging in the back room at one of the bike shops here.

Size 54.

Nevr been ridden. It was built, sat on the showroom floor then got taken apart.

Frame and fork are hanging there.

If anyone is interested let me know and I'll quiz them on what they want - someone needs to buy it before I do.

i don't need it.

Should go a Merckx fan though.


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

I need a 56. Yes, need.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

O ho ho--absolutely interested. Dare I dream to have both a 7-11 Corsa Extra and Domo SC?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

OK, thanks to those that PM'd me as well.

I wanted to see if anyone was interested.

I will get in touch with the shop on Monday and see what I can do for best deal on it and then let you guys know.

I'm in BC but the mail works fine and bicycles flow pretty easily.

Stay tuned.


----------

